# Amazing find!!



## cookie99 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello all,

I just had to register on here to inform everyone of a fantastic store that i have found out about in Hersham, Surrey. It is called Hersham Reptiles aka Surrey Pet Supplies. They had everything I needed for my chameleon, gecko and tortoise and much much more. As an added bonus their live food is only £1.35 per tub so i saved alot! 

XXX


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

It's only a 10 minute drive from me and I've just been there this afternoon, prices are some of the best I've seen, and the range of reptile stuff is expanding.

I always used to get my reptile stuff there until they stopped doing it, my frozen food bill more than doubled when they stopped, they got into selling equestrian stuff but have now stopped that and gone back to the lines they always used to do thankfully.


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

*Fabtastic!!!*

I have placed 2 or 3 orders with these guys recently and received them in 24 hours.

Amazing service, Great prices!!

I will defo be ordering from them again soon!!!


Hightly reccomended



Kepp up the good work guys!!


----------



## cookie99 (Jul 17, 2010)

I just got back from there and its growing too!! Loads more products that i needed. Now im sorted and have some very happy reptiles! 

X


----------



## lizard-lady99 (Jul 25, 2010)

Went into their shop on saturday and found that they had a large selection of reptile products all at great prices.
I was looked after by a guy called Mark who helped me with products for my gecko.

All in all i was very pleased with service and prices and would recommend them.


----------



## lizard-lady99 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just seen they have Vivexotic vivs on site now at really good prices.
Looking into one of these.


----------



## nack_blue (May 18, 2010)

I just want to get the new species of squarrels and reptiles, but it cost too, they seem to be amazing.


----------



## cookie99 (Jul 17, 2010)

Whats a squarrel? never heard of them, they look cute on google!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If you don't understand that try looking at some of their other posts, all equally unintelligible.


----------



## 5hadowfax (Jun 10, 2010)

Why is everyone on here commenting with names such as "Lizard lady" and they all have like 4 posts, is this just self advertisement ?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

5hadowfax said:


> Why is everyone on here commenting with names such as "Lizard lady" and they all have like 4 posts, is this just self advertisement ?


 
It seems so to me, probably the worst attempt ever too. 

Either that or this is the worse case of brown nosing, Ive ever seen!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> they all have like 4 posts


Not me! And not brown-nosing either, just spreading the word about a good supplier, which is what we're supposed to do isn't it?


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Went to shop today
The reptile section was huge all the major brands at prices that made me smile

It was well worth my trip.


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

haha think this is some bad self advertising going on. all new members that live within travelling distance to this one shop?! also notice that all past posts from lizardlady and reptidude mention this shop and nothing else haha

maybe reps are a disease and its spreading in that town


----------



## 5hadowfax (Jun 10, 2010)

Seems fairly odd.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Repti-Dude said:


> Went to shop today
> The reptile section was huge all the major brands at prices that made me smile
> 
> It was well worth my trip.


With cheesy limes like that luke it ain't self advertising ! Shocking should be banned for ur cheesy self advertising ain't been there for ages as they started just selling horse stuff good if they changed bk


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

lol this thread made me laugh!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> all new members


_All_ new members? I joined this forum in Jan 2007, I don't think I'm still classed as a newbie am I?


----------



## 5hadowfax (Jun 10, 2010)

Graham said:


> _All_ new members? I joined this forum in Jan 2007, I don't think I'm still classed as a newbie am I?


No i'm not on about you, it's the people with like 4 posts called "Repti-dude" and "LizardLady" who seem to have very strong personal feelings for this shop.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Can't comment on them as I have no idea who they are, but I'll second what they say about the shop, it has a good and improving range of reptile products at excellent prices which is all that really matters.

I was there on Saturday and there were lots of people buying reptile stuff, most seemed to be new customers and those that I spoke to were impressed with the products and prices.


----------



## Dannotheboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol! Self advertisement, that's funny. I'm sure they can afford advertising...... The service, quality and prices really do speak for themselves. I now buy everything I need from there and it makes such a difference when you can go somewhere and know you are not being ripped off or sold things that you don't need. 

I have known of the shop for about 8 years, when they started from a small shop in Hersham village. Back then I had a Boxer and used to buy premium food from surrey pet supplies at the best price.... And that's the reason I bought from there ultimately for the price. The good service and pristine shop is such a bonus! I still can't forget walking into CPR and getting stiffed for £250 worth of equipment!!! Ok, I should of done my homework before buying the animal, but as any herp enthusiast knows, this is an impulsive addiction! :mf_dribble: 

Food wise we were spending around £24 p/m...... it's now around half that. It makes a huge difference.

Before anybody gets on here to "troll", take a visit!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Want to add another recommendation for Surrey Pet Supplies to this thread. I've been going there for years, was quite dissappointed when they got rid of the reps and equipment 2 years ago, but I heard they were back in the reptile equipment game so popped down and was amazed!!

The selection of stock is enormous with new stuff being added everyday. If there is anything you cant see that you want, they will get it in for you within days and the prices are rediculously low. Honestly never seen prices that low from any retailer!

If you want cheap stuff, get down there or on their website.

The more we buy, the cheaper it will become!


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

the website looks good too. well, im assuming that this is the website:

Hersham Reptiles - Reptile Food, livefoods, reptile supplies, online reptile shop


----------



## Smudge251 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hersham, i just bought a viv off there, very good prices. only just started my setup and that so will be going there for supplies i think.


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

What have I stepped into?


----------



## tonyand cath (Aug 22, 2010)

We have just joined up to RFUK after reading posts about Surrey Pet Supplies and their reptile supplies, We visited the store on Saturday and found all we needed for our beardie.

The prices we fanstastic and the staff very friendly we will be going back again even just for live food.


----------



## tonyand cath (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm new to RFUK but have had a beardie for 18 months. 
Because of posts I've seen on here I have now found a cheap supplier which means I can comfortably add to my brood. Surely if they needed to advertise then they would!!! At prices like that I'm sure they survive on word of mouth alone!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Just got back from buying some light/heat setups for our new indoor turtle pond. Excellent, friendly staff - thank you Mark - really good prices. Well worth the trip.


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

cookie99 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just had to register on here to inform everyone of a fantastic store that i have found out about in Hersham, Surrey. It is called Hersham Reptiles aka Surrey Pet Supplies. They had everything I needed for my chameleon, gecko and tortoise and much much more. As an added bonus their live food is only £1.35 per tub so i saved alot!
> 
> XXX


Do they have a website?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

They have two Reptile Food, livefoods, reptile supplies, online reptile shop, Exo Terra, Zoo Med, and Reptile Food, livefoods, reptile supplies, online reptile shop, Exo Terra, Zoo Med,

Although the links look the same they are two different websites, Surrey Pet Supplies and Hersham Reptiles, same shop though.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> Just got back from buying some light/heat setups for our new indoor turtle pond. Excellent, friendly staff - thank you Mark - really good prices. Well worth the trip.


 

Glad we had what you wanted it was nice to meet you.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I can't seem to add anything to my cart  Sadness. Great prices from the look of it though.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> I can't seem to add anything to my cart  Sadness. Great prices from the look of it though.


Give us a call and we will look at that for you.


----------



## G7COG (Aug 6, 2010)

So Petman99 is someone from the shop posting now after previous posts saying how great the place is from a cookie99 and lizard-lady99.....

Come on Petman99 come clean. Cookie99 and Lizard-Lady99 are blatantly you as well.

It does sound good and other customers are backing it up so all good but it did make me laugh!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree i am the owner of shop but i am not hiding that.
To who the others are it is not me.
I have no reason to try and bump it up enough people are happy with prices and service.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you for the quick reply ^^ I shall pop together a list of things I need and what I need to get a friend for her 1st then give you a ring.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok your welcome


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Went in to shop today and was told that if wishing to come to shop to get items best to pre order over internet as stock going out as fast as coming in.

Thought i would share this with you.


----------



## Alexa09 (Aug 7, 2010)

Have just had terrible online experience with this store, ordered 3 items from them, paid upfront via paypal, one item out of stock, due to their incompetence they have sent increasingly rude messages via paypal stating they refunded too much, 3 messages in less than a week! Obviously I had no problem with paying for items received but was actually in hospital during the time I was receiving the rude messages so did not immediately reply

Sorry to rant but this has seriously wound me up and I don't want anyone else on here to be treated so appallingly, my advice, steer clear of this online store, it may be cheap but definitely not worth the hassle!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

well i went to surrey pet supplies on a reccomendation, ordered 2 arcadia bulbs, lucky rep night sky, mite off which came to £46+£3 delivery the 2 arcadia bulbs alone would have cost that elsewhere. 1 of the bulbs i got was wrong the wrong % of UV but after an email Mark the owner phoned me and said he would sort this straight away.

Overall very happy with the level of service from the owner, and their prices are unbeatable. im in no way affillited with this shop by the way just think that Mark deserves a mention as he was very helpful.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Alexa09 said:


> Have just had terrible online experience with this store, ordered 3 items from them, paid upfront via paypal, one item out of stock, due to their incompetence they have sent increasingly rude messages via paypal stating they refunded too much, 3 messages in less than a week! Obviously I had no problem with paying for items received but was actually in hospital during the time I was receiving the rude messages so did not immediately reply
> 
> Sorry to rant but this has seriously wound me up and I don't want anyone else on here to be treated so appallingly, my advice, steer clear of this online store, it may be cheap but definitely not worth the hassle!


I would just like to say that the first request was sent on the 19th August and the last request was sent on the 31st August. Alexa09 only started to do something about it when we tried ringing her on her mobile and she cut us off. She stated that she was sending us a cheque but this has not been received yet. The goods were sent even though we had made a mistake.


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Surrey Pet Supplies now doing online prices in store so well worth a visit

The store has just got better

Seen on their website tonight.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats right we have took the decision to make all our store prices the say as our online prices to bring you even more savings when visting the store.


----------



## TerryG17 (May 21, 2009)

Just received my 1st order, Took 48 hours to arrive which i'm not used to but this may have been down to Citylink. And had to chase them up (citylink)to make sure they delivered to my OH before she finished work. All locusts and tubbed Crickets healthy and alert but quite a lot of dead in my bulk sack. Good quantities in all tho so not too bad.:2thumb:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

TerryG17 said:


> Just received my 1st order, Took 48 hours to arrive which i'm not used to but this may have been down to Citylink. And had to chase them up (citylink)to make sure they delivered to my OH before she finished work. All locusts and tubbed Crickets healthy and alert but quite a lot of dead in my bulk sack. Good quantities in all tho so not too bad.:2thumb:


 
Have read your post and will be talking to livefood supplier re bulk bags
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

petman99 said:


> Have read your post and will be talking to livefood supplier re bulk bags
> Thanks for posting it.


 
Have spoken to suppliers re bulk bags are they are looking at it to make sure it doesnt happen again.


----------



## ianwww (May 24, 2010)

went for a visit today very cheap and very good friendly staff 

cant ask for more really 

(dont go through walton like we did to get there though !!)
Ian


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

ianwww said:


> went for a visit today very cheap and very good friendly staff
> 
> cant ask for more really
> 
> ...


 
Glad you were pleased with us


----------



## joanna+robin (Sep 10, 2010)

I have made an order and sent a message via the page but heard nothing back does anyone have a contact number for them by any chance? Thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

joanna+robin said:


> I have made an order and sent a message via the page but heard nothing back does anyone have a contact number for them by any chance? Thanks in advance :2thumb:


 
Our number is 01932 221996


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Just been in to Surrey Pets and spoken to the owner who has just told me that he will beat any price in uk.

I thought i would share this news.


----------



## joanna+robin (Sep 10, 2010)

received my order today, will defiantly use again :no1: p+p very reasonable


----------



## livefoodsjoe (Sep 6, 2010)

Repti-Dude said:


> Just been in to Surrey Pets and spoken to the owner who has just told me that he will beat any price in uk.
> 
> I thought i would share this news.


wow - does that include frozen?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't think they do frozen food by post at the moment.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We are giving an extra 5% off all reptile products this weekend in store excludes live and frozen food.


----------



## Jim_Fear (Oct 26, 2008)

This thread is so nice it makes me feel sickly! Where's the angry mob and their flaming pitch forks? :lol2:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lots more products coming on our website over the next few weeks plus even more products on display in our retail outlet.


----------



## joanna+robin (Sep 10, 2010)

petman99 said:


> Lots more products coming on our website over the next few weeks plus even more products on display in our retail outlet.


 
I have tried to make another order and get a message saying I need to contact admin, I did send a message via the contact us page, could you please let me no whats wrong or what I am doing wrong. Kind regards, Joanna


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Have you tried calling the number you were given earlier?


----------



## joanna+robin (Sep 10, 2010)

yes I did, all sorted now  they didn't have everything I needed  but happy anyway


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

joanna+robin said:


> yes I did, all sorted now  they didn't have everything I needed  but happy anyway


 
I am sorrry we did not have all items available for your order today but the rest of order will be on its way with your additions.


----------



## joanna+robin (Sep 10, 2010)

petman99 said:


> I am sorrry we did not have all items available for your order today but the rest of order will be on its way with your additions.


awww thank you very much, look forward to receiving it, could you possibly drop me an email when you do have the other items in stock? :2thumb:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Job Offer*

Hi

We are looking to expand our reptile department with livestock etc and are looking for a full time person with excellent knowledge of reptiles to come and work with us.

Please contact Mark on 01932 221996 work hours

or [email protected]


----------



## cookie99 (Jul 17, 2010)

petman99 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking to expand our reptile department with livestock etc and are looking for a full time person with excellent knowledge of reptiles to come and work with us.
> 
> ...


Hey Mark. 

I am interested in the job, i shall give you a call next week 

I love the improvements, im glad to see more products in store!

Thanks again for the amazing prices...i think i can speak on behalf of the reptile world!!


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Went in to Surrey Pet Supplies today for some livefood as so cheap and was really surprised to see how much more stock they had in.

The reptile department is at least 3 times the size it was and they now have all the vivs etc on display.

Still have really cheap prices so if you have not been it is well worth a journey you can save yourself loads.

The other thing that is nice is that staff really friendly and helpful.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

special offer all next week
in store only

all pre-packed livefood only
 £1.20 per tub​


----------



## cookie99 (Jul 17, 2010)

petman99 said:


> special offer all next week
> 
> in store only​
> all pre-packed livefood only
> £1.20 per tub​


 
WOW!! Looks like my babies are eating well next week :2thumb:


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

petman99 said:


> special offer all next week
> 
> in store only​
> all pre-packed livefood only
> £1.20 per tub​


 
I will be in :2thumb:


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

petman99 said:


> I am sorrry we did not have all items available for your order today but the rest of order will be on its way with your additions.


Hey, you had any of the Arcadia D3+ 36" 30W in yet?


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

VdubS said:


> lol this thread made me laugh!


Made me laugh too!


----------



## Scoob (Aug 1, 2010)

cookie99 said:


> WOW!! Looks like my babies are eating well next week :2thumb:





Repti-Dude said:


> I will be in :2thumb:


That's really crap


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Burpy said:


> Hey, you had any of the Arcadia D3+ 36" 30W in yet?


 
We now have them back in stock :2thumb:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Our new showroom with most of the vivexotic vivariums and exo terra glass terrraiums is now up and running. :notworthy:


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

wildenglishrose said:


> Made me laugh too!


Ditto, if I advertised my business like this, I'd be struck off, makes for a giggle though. 

I received good service from another stockist and posted it on here. Then these 'alleged' members ran down this other company and just promoted Surrey, all 'eggs' and ending in 99, curious!

No wonder they want more staff, they must spend all day on here!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

fubar said:


> Ditto, if I advertised my business like this, I'd be struck off, makes for a giggle though.
> 
> I received good service from another stockist and posted it on here. Then these 'alleged' members ran down this other company and just promoted Surrey, all 'eggs' and ending in 99, curious!
> 
> No wonder they want more staff, they must spend all day on here!


Whats with all the sour grapes?

This place is the biggest, cheapest, widest range of equipment and the most helpful staff I have found in the country so far. Which is why I use them, and are the reasons why anyone would be mad not to! : victory:


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Just been on there website and have noticed they have a £50 on line voucher competition.

Thought i would let you all know.

Link
Current Competitionhttp://competitions.surreyequestrian.co.uk/


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Jolly hockeysticks what a Spiffing and Biffa idea, best you get in before me. Ones going to buy the entire shop it's so scrummy and cheap!!

W A L O B


----------



## Evilmaniacuk (Oct 19, 2010)

repti-dude2 said:


> wow thats great stuff im going to buy the lot:lol2:
> cheap as chips Oo yea


Please stop, it's embarrasing.


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

Bless...................:lol2:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

repti-dude2 said:


> *That is a Amazing find my dear*
> *see you at work tomorrow:lol2:*
> 
> *sweet as a nut :mf_dribble:*


 
Just like to say this post has nothing to do with Surrey Pet Supplies.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We are starting a Surrey Reptile club if anyone interested just let us know in store.


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

I bought from them once last week and most of the crickets were dead when i got them, i put it down to the cold weather we had last week anyway i let the shop know and they refunded the money for the crickets and i got to keep the ones that were left. I've just ordered again tonight so hopefully no problems this time. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

wildenglishrose said:


> I bought from them once last week and most of the crickets were dead when i got them, i put it down to the cold weather we had last week anyway i let the shop know and they refunded the money for the crickets and i got to keep the ones that were left. I've just ordered again tonight so hopefully no problems this time. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
We checked with suppliers and they did have a problem with crickets and the cold.
That is not our usual standard
Thanks for trying again.


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

petman99 said:


> We checked with suppliers and they did have a problem with crickets and the cold.
> That is not our usual standard
> Thanks for trying again.


I thought something like that was the reason they died. I spent nearly £70 from your shop online tonight and i got loads of points. What are they for? Also i bought a new viv with livefood will they come together? How long does it take for vivs to be delivered? Thanks 

P.S sorry for all the questions, lol.


----------



## tonyand cath (Aug 22, 2010)

petman99 said:


> We are starting a Surrey Reptile club if anyone interested just let us know in store.


Just been in to surrey pets and they just get better every time I go.
The reptile range has tripled in size and their display of reptile lighting and vivariums look really impressive.
I will defiantely be joining the reptile club as I am new to owning reptiles so this will help me out alot.:2thumb:


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Agree : victory:


----------



## groovedude (Oct 23, 2010)

wildenglishrose said:


> I thought something like that was the reason they died. I spent nearly £70 from your shop online tonight and i got loads of points. What are they for? Also i bought a new viv with livefood will they come together? How long does it take for vivs to be delivered? Thanks
> 
> P.S sorry for all the questions, lol.


 
from what i gather they dispatch equipment usually 3-5 days ..
i ordered a bunch of stuff thursday morning. and i can't wait for my dispatch email  :flrt:


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

groovedude said:


> from what i gather they dispatch equipment usually 3-5 days ..
> i ordered a bunch of stuff thursday morning. and i can't wait for my dispatch email  :flrt:


Mine are coming weds, can't wait for the new viv to come. LOL, its for my bearded dragon he's grown so much, 19inches and still growing. :lol2: Really needs his new cage up and running. He's gonna love all that extra room. :flrt:


----------



## Supern3 (Oct 26, 2010)

This is such a self-advertisment thread..
I know they may have cheap prices etc etc, but by making different usernames to boast about is a poor effort of marketing...


Note the posts on 17/10/10 Repti-dude, cookie etc etc... All use same smily and same cheesy bloody language...

And to keep thanking yourself for your friendly advice is poor.


Oh, and before anyone asks what i know about marketing, i work for Sony EU in marketing..


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Supern3 said:


> This is such a self-advertisment thread..
> I know they may have cheap prices etc etc, but by making different usernames to boast about is a poor effort of marketing...
> 
> 
> ...



Bah who cares. Yeah it might be cheesey and a bit lame but.......

It is an awesome shop, the staff are extremely helpful, the prices are the lowest around and the website/delivery service is brilliant too.

I dont understand why anyone would want to put this shop and/or staff down. If you dont like it, go else where and waste your money. :whistling2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> I dont understand why anyone would want to put this shop and/or staff down.


Pretty obvious really, there are other shops around who are unable or unwilling to match the low prices and are losing business, one or two have been on here themselves and posted negative comments, I'd be surprised if some the other negs haven't been from friends of theirs.

I agree there have been some pretty cringe-worthy comments made in these threads, but ultimately as you say who cares?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I would like to thank sps for the free advertising, it appears one of my images complete with the livefoods by post logo in the centre of it is on their website (arcadia twin controller electronic version) :2thumb: ok so its not clear but its my logo, i should know i put it there.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

wow - they have copied my text word for word as well, thanks. Seeing that all my content that i have created is copyrighted i take it that it will be removed along with my image?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> wow - they have copied my text word for word as well, thanks. Seeing that all my content that i have created is copyrighted i take it that it will be removed along with my image?


 
Have looked in to it and changed the picture and writing.
Sorry about that.

Ps You might want to check pet planet as well.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

No Problem


----------



## faceplant (May 24, 2010)

have used these guys and recommend them. Its cheaper to order from 218 miles away than to drive 3 miles into town.

I assume they drop ship some gear as I had numerous parcels when my order arrived. Doesn't bother me its cheaper than all other online store.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

faceplant said:


> have used these guys and recommend them. Its cheaper to order from 218 miles away than to drive 3 miles into town.
> 
> I assume they drop ship some gear as I had numerous parcels when my order arrived. Doesn't bother me its cheaper than all other online store.


 
Hi

We do not drop ship any of our products they all come directly from our huge warehouse in surrey.

Glad you like the prices we can offer.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Facebook*

Surrey Pet Supplies now on Facebook come and join us here at

Mark SurreyPets | Facebook


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Some images of our retail outlet:

http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/skin1/images/Shop/Large/Equip.jpg

http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/skin1/images/Shop/Large/Heating.jpg

http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/skin1/images/Shop/Large/Lights-and-Controls.jpg

http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/skin1/images/Shop/Large/Lights-and-Vivs.jpg

http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/skin1/images/Shop/Large/Lights-Plants.jpg

http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/skin1/images/Shop/Large/Lights.jpg

http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/skin1/images/Shop/Large/plants-Vines.jpg

http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/skin1/images/Shop/Large/Plants.jpg

Hope you like.


----------



## groovedude (Oct 23, 2010)

Petman99 great pics...

a question i have, do you think anytime soon you will ship exo terra glass tanks?
as i know currently you do not ship them.


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Love the pics of the store : victory:


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

Repti-Dude said:


> Love the pics of the store : victory:


you would, its your store!


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

How has this been aloud to continue? Its a bloody joke.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

New rewards point system now on site save even more!!

Example

Spend on goods: *£150.00* 
Points earned: *450* 
Discount off next purchase: *£4.50*


----------



## cookie99 (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice rewards sytem! :2thumb:

I shall be mounting the points up...especially as i saw on the website that i can now use my smart phone to place orders! is this correct??


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Due to the amazing response we have had on all our reptile products since May this year we are pleased to say that we are lowering our prices even more.

We have also added a 60 day retun policy as well as trippled our reward points system.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Supern3 said:


> Oh, and before anyone asks what i know about marketing, i work for Sony EU in marketing..


Well when it comes to the av world sony do know how to sell themselves well. But when your products are over priced with lower standards i guess you gota be good at this (and befor im flamed a sony trainer at sonys uk hq admited the above)..


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

As for the shop the self promoting type posts just smell but if the likes of crow are backing the shop im willing to pop down and have a nose next time im in the area..


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

:2thumb:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

I was considering ordering, but I can't depict whether this store is good or not.
So many posts advertising them from people with the same amount of posts all on the same topics.

Bit worrying really, don't think I'll bother.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Your choice of course, but it'll be your loss if you decide not to!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

ex0tics said:


> I was considering ordering, but I can't depict whether this store is good or not.
> So many posts advertising them from people with the same amount of posts all on the same topics.
> 
> Bit worrying really, don't think I'll bother.


 
I tell you what place a order with us and if we do not do what we say i will give you your products free i bet you dont get that offer much.


----------

